# Drilling holes for cabinet pulls



## jkk (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm looking for tip on drilling perpendicular holes in cabinet doors for installing door pulls. I could do it freehand but I want my sons (11, 13 yo) to do these.

Any suggestions for a small drilling jig?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jkk said:


> I'm looking for tip on drilling perpendicular holes in cabinet doors for installing door pulls. I could do it freehand but I want my sons (11, 13 yo) to do these.
> 
> Any suggestions for a small drilling jig?


HI - just a suggestion. A small piece of MDF or plywood with cleats along one short edge and the adjacent long edge. Use that to reference either the upper or lower corner of the door and put guide holes where you want the holes. Just hold the jig against the referenced corner and drill through the guide holes. Would need to be used from the inside or the outside of the door, depending on which way the door swung. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jschaben said:


> HI - just a suggestion. A small piece of MDF or plywood with cleats along one short edge and the adjacent long edge. Use that to reference either the upper or lower corner of the door and put guide holes where you want the holes. Just hold the jig against the referenced corner and drill through the guide holes. Would need to be used from the inside or the outside of the door, depending on which way the door swung. :smile:


I use a left and right, and drill from the outside. The holes could get wallowed out. So, one similar made with ¼"ply as a face template and a small hole drilled to use a scratch awl to poke a starter divot. The holes can be drilled and aligned by eyesight. I would use a fresh brad point for the holes. It helps for tearout at the backside of the cut to back up the bit as it breaks through.









 







.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Build the jig of 3/4 thick hard wood and drill the guide holes with a drill press .



make the jig find the locate from a center mark...you mark it and let the kids line up the jig on that mark. 

when they are done and there are no mistakes... encourage accordingly.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

clamp it on with some squeeze clamps so they can drill it straight. Have one hold the drawer down while the other drills.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

oh crap...doors. nevermind!


----------



## plainolebill (Mar 31, 2013)

I make a jig with flanges on both edges that I can flip for left or right sides of doors. I make a larger version for drawer fronts. 

I hold the jig to the door/drawer and touch drill, then either use the drill press or a portable drill and a block of oak that has been predrilled square on the drill press and drill through. 



















I'm a rookie with Sketchup so take that into consideration. :yes:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Making a mistake when drilling for pulls can ruin your day. I think I would do the drilling and let the boys mount the pulls. It's great to have the kids involved but make the task appropriate for their skills.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

jschaben said:


> HI - just a suggestion. A small piece of MDF or plywood with cleats along one short edge and the adjacent long edge. Use that to reference either the upper or lower corner of the door and put guide holes where you want the holes. Just hold the jig against the referenced corner and drill through the guide holes. Would need to be used from the inside or the outside of the door, depending on which way the door swung. :smile:


+1. i do it this way, works good, i have several laying around. almost foolproof. hold a board on back if you're getting too much tearout, or modify the jig to have a backer board attached.


----------

